# Luna's Pride day pictures! (My first time participating in Pride week)



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So every year here there is a week called Pride week, to celebrate the LGBTQ community and allies. This year was the 10th anniversary of the legalization of gay marriage here in Canada, so that was pretty cool. It is generally just a fun, happy, welcoming, and inclusive time for the community to get together and have a sense of togetherness and acceptance. Generally at all events it is encouraged to dress in rainbow or otherwise bright fun colours in support of the LGBTQ community (commonly represented by a rainbow flag). It is a time where the more fun, silly, and outrageous the better. Nobody judges and it's just a great fun time. 

There are all kinds of events all throughout the week (which is actually 10 days) from drag shows to yoga to plays to memorials to dance parties to community breakfasts, all culminating in a parade on the last day. Our Pride week celebrations are the 4th largest in the country.

This year was the 2nd year where there was also a Pride dog show! And Luna and I participated! It was just a silly dog show with any and all dogs welcome, with silly categories like waggiest tail, best doggy hair-do, etc, and of course best in show which was voted by the audience. Pictures!

Putting in our registration


Waiting for the show to start










Our turn to walk the runway!






More...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Failing at striking a pose...


Luna didn't want to leave the runway! She kept looking at me like "Wait, what are we going to do next!"


Best in show winner was Penelope, another SPCA dog!


But Luna will always be my best in show <3



Even though we didn't win any prizes, it was such a great time. This was my first time participating in Pride week, and everyone was just so friendly and welcoming to me. Even though I didn't know anyone at all at the event, it felt so comfortable chatting to random people. All kinds of people wanted to pet Luna and say hi, one guy even insisted he take a selfie with her, hahaha. And one person told me they voted for Luna for best in show!

It almost makes me tear up thinking about how nice everyone was and how included and welcomed and wanted we were made to feel. Seriously such a wonderful experience, will definitely be going back next year if they host it again.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You both look great! Those rainbow flowers really pop against Luna's fur. What a fun event and a GREAT thing to celebrate!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That looks like so much fun! I love the bulldog, but Luna is my favorite- the rainbow really pops against her dark fur!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree, looks like a lot of fun. Loving all the costumes on the dogs (yes I like dressed up dogs from time to time LOL). It is funny how different Luna can look depending on what her ears are doing. She is clearly a star! Also rainbow colors suit her.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

How fun! Great pictures!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I particularly like the second photo and the last photo. Her eyes look so bright and happy and her rainbow lei make her coat even richer looking.

And her perky ears make me think of the dog on one of my tee-shirts


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Love it the pics are great


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Canyx said:


> You both look great! Those rainbow flowers really pop against Luna's fur. What a fun event and a GREAT thing to celebrate!


Thank you very much! I also had rainbow extensions in my hair but you can't really tell in the photos. 



Amaryllis said:


> That looks like so much fun! I love the bulldog, but Luna is my favorite- the rainbow really pops against her dark fur!


Thanks! I was initially going to go with a rainbow bandana but the store was sold out so we did the flowers instead. I'm glad we did!



Remaru said:


> I agree, looks like a lot of fun. Loving all the costumes on the dogs (yes I like dressed up dogs from time to time LOL). It is funny how different Luna can look depending on what her ears are doing. She is clearly a star! Also rainbow colors suit her.


Thank you! People comment on her ears all the time, hahaha. I guess they're just normal to me now but people seem to find them super adorable!



jade5280 said:


> How fun! Great pictures!


Thank you! It was a lot of fun. 



Shell said:


> I particularly like the second photo and the last photo. Her eyes look so bright and happy and her rainbow lei make her coat even richer looking.
> 
> And her perky ears make me think of the dog on one of my tee-shirts


Thank you! I agree, I love her eyes and her expressions so much. Love the t-shirt!



5 s corral said:


> Love it the pics are great


Thank you very much!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I missed these....

You both look lovely! Sounds like it was a fun event.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

cookieface said:


> I missed these....
> 
> You both look lovely! Sounds like it was a fun event.


Thank you! It was a great time for sure!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Love it!!! She looks wonderful in rainbow


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

You both look, what else, FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eenypup said:


> Love it!!! She looks wonderful in rainbow


Thank you very much! I agree, I love how it ended up looking. 



Sunak said:


> You both look, what else, FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Personally I think we would have won most fabulous duo if it weren't for the fact that the person who won was a kid, hahaha.


----------

